# قدر المندي 3 احجام



## الوان مول (3 نوفمبر 2015)

قدر المندي لاشهي الاكلات متوفر 3 مقاسات 




http://www.up-00.com/







http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/
- قدر المندي الكهربائي الحجم الكبير مع شبك وقدر داخلي للارز لاكل صحي ومذاق شهي متوفر 3 احجام 

لاكل صحي وشهي نقدم لكم قدر المندي الكهربائي من هوم ماستر جوده مع ضمان لمدة سنه مزود بشبك وقدر داخلي للارز والمرق ومزود بكفرات تسهل نقله 
متوفر 3 مقاسات 
كبير ب 950 
وسط 850
صغير 675

تسليم فوري داخل الرياض وشحن الى باقي المناطق . .
للطلب واتساب 
0501458254 ​


----------

